# Home Made shooters



## Ynot (Jul 5, 2021)

I picked up some tube bands from wally world and found out for the ammo and slingshots I made bands tooooo much power. I had ordered some from amazon Much lighter bands put a set on the small one and started getting close to the target. What did I learn when you are just starting get the rite gear GO LITE and don't get ahead of yourself.
Before and finished toys. With out the heavy tubes that I had trouble hitting a a sign about 18in X 24in. at 10yds.
















The bigger one I pulled the band threw the holes and stuck a 3/8 steel ball in each side.

All the people that answered my questions I would like to give you a big
*THANK YOU*


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Very nice! Looks like very solid shooters.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Those look awesome! You should be well on your way, and I think you made more progress in the first week than many make in a month, way to go! Hope you keep enjoying for years to come.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

lookin good,nothin like a natty unless its one you made yourself


----------

